# Hey!



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Just letting you know I'm leaving HT and heading over to Melissa's new forum 

I thought I would stay here a bit but revelations uncovered today about CMG & ongoing activities on their cattleforum was the final nail in the coffin for me.

Hope to renew your acquaintance on HF. Look me up!

Cyndi


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

I'm sticking around here, but will see you there too, MLF.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Good luck MLF! Maybe we'll see you on the flip side


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks Cindy! Easy peasy - :spinsmiley: we can never be in too many places at once!


----------



## turtlewoman (Jan 28, 2015)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Just letting you know I'm leaving HT and heading over to Melissa's new forum
> 
> I thought I would stay here a bit but revelations uncovered today about CMG & ongoing activities on their cattleforum was the final nail in the coffin for me.
> 
> ...


Hey, I'm fairly new here. What is CMG? I'm just wondering if I should keep going to this forum!


----------



## LT2108 (May 28, 2014)

turtlewoman said:


> Hey, I'm fairly new here. What is CMG? I'm just wondering if I should keep going to this forum!


CMG = Carbon Media Group, which is the owners of this forum


----------

